# Apple Admits to  Purposely Slowing Older iPhones



## newtekie1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Apple on Wednesday said a software feature released last year makes your phone operate more slowly to offset problems with its aging lithium ion battery. 
Apple's iOS software, starting with last year's iOS 10.2.1, included better power management capabilities, the company says. The operating system slows down your device to prevent it from shutting down, Apple says, but only in cases of cold temperature, a low battery charge or very old batteries. 

Last year's software applied to the iPhone 6 and 6 Plus, 6S and 6S Plus and SE. This year's iOS 11.2 extended the feature to the iPhone 7 and 7 Plus. It will be applied to other Apple devices in the future. 

https://www.cnet.com/news/apple-slows-down-older-iphone-battery-issues/#ftag=CAD-09-10aai5b


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 21, 2017)

It's weird seeing this ,because my iPhone (which is admittedly older) used to really be good. it was fast and I never had a problem with it ,but over the last few months I've been noticing that it's slow as sh!t, for lack of a better term .it could be just paranoia but it has been slow and the batteries fine on mine takes a charge and it holds it like it should.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Dec 21, 2017)

Never touched them. I however noticed on Google that their Map tool has gotten sluggish. It's not the phone as everything else is smooth, it happens on S7s even


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 21, 2017)

Remember when they were spinning it as "It's a feature to make your battery last longer when it's old". Bullmanure! If it really was a feature, phone should display a message "Battery capacity has degraded and is operating in a low speed mode to extend autonomy". Or be a documented feature from day one. You don't accidentally find out about such "feature" which coveniently makes user think their phone is slow and needs replacing with a brand new $800 phone.

If my battery is old and degraded, I'd still want phone to operate at same speed, so I know battery degraded because it'll last less. But it'll at least still be usable and fast even if I have to charge it twice a day. This is one of things why I'm not touching Apple. They are rotten to the core and I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## notb (Dec 21, 2017)

I've noticed this as well. It started few months ago.
Generally, this is all pretty sad, because Apple is once again messing their clients pretty badly. What a weird company.
And it's an issue for me, because I bought a 5s a year ago, so the battery is almost new - not 4 years old like Apple must have assumed.


----------



## laszlo (Dec 21, 2017)

my phone downloaded ios 10 a few times to upgrade... seems a good call to not accept it...


----------



## qubit (Dec 21, 2017)

I'd have agreed with Apple's strategy if only they'd been open about what they're doing, had given the user an option to switch the feature off and optionally show how much the iPhone has been slowed down in percentage terms. I reckon iPads are likely to work the same way and maybe their laptops too.

Does the slowdown go away when the iPhone is plugged in, though? I haven't seen that explained anywhere.


----------



## RejZoR (Dec 21, 2017)

qubit said:


> I'd have agreed with Apple's strategy if only they'd been open about what they're doing, had given the user an option to switch the feature off and optionally show how much the iPhone has been slowed down in percentage terms. I reckon iPads are likely to work the same way and maybe their laptops too.
> 
> Does the slowdown go away when the iPhone is plugged in, though? I haven't seen that explained anywhere.



If it doesn't go full speed when connected, then it's not a power (battery) saving feature, making their statement to be a feature one big fat lie.


----------



## yotano211 (Dec 21, 2017)

I dont have a iphone or would never use one. My last phone was a Samsung S5, I finally upgraded to a LG G5 2 months ago. The S5 was getting slugglish, I think at least 40% slower. Google maps would lag and some games would do the same. Maybe this issue is not only apple related but industry wide. 
I'm not going to bother to find out, I already sold the phone to someone else with a new battery.


----------



## qubit (Dec 21, 2017)

RejZoR said:


> If it doesn't go full speed when connected, then it's not a power (battery) saving feature, making their statement to be a feature one big fat lie.


They didn't say anything about that? Don't make assumptions. That's why I put it as a question.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 21, 2017)

notb said:


> I've noticed this as well. It started few months ago.
> *Generally, this is all pretty sad, because Apple is once again messing their clients pretty badly. What a weird company.*
> And it's an issue for me, because I bought a 5s a year ago, so the battery is almost new - not 4 years old like Apple must have assumed.



Disclaimer: I am, admittedly an Apple hater, specifically a "new" Apple hater. The company hasn't been the same since Jobs passed away. That said... 

I think the really sad thing here is, people continue to buy Apple's products despite the crap they pull, and continue to pull. Almost like Intel to a certain extent, but that's another topic entirely.


----------



## Atomic77 (Dec 25, 2017)

Like all technology things will slow down with age. I love my iPad mini 2 and nothing is going to change that.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 25, 2017)

I feel like while this is an acceptable explanation, from a hardware standpoint, it kinda kills two birds with one stone for Apple.  One, it prevents the phones from doing weird stuff because of the drop in voltage; two, it forces people to buy a new phone.  It's a win-win for them.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 25, 2017)

qubit said:


> I'd have agreed with Apple's strategy if only they'd been open about what they're doing, had given the user an option to switch the feature off and optionally show how much the iPhone has been slowed down in percentage terms. I reckon iPads are likely to work the same way and maybe their laptops too.
> 
> Does the slowdown go away when the iPhone is plugged in, though? I haven't seen that explained anywhere.



Or a better option would be to, you know, make the battery user replaceable...

Though I have to admit, I am a bit of a hypocrite there, as I just bought an LG G6, which doesn't have a replaceable battery.  But the LG G6 is IP68 rated, and they had to seal the battery compartment to get that rating.



RejZoR said:


> If it doesn't go full speed when connected, then it's not a power (battery) saving feature, making their statement to be a feature one big fat lie.



http://www.techradar.com/news/apple-might-be-slowing-down-your-old-iphone-on-purpose

According to the article at TechRadar, even just getting your battery replaced causing the phone to return to its normal speed.  So it does seem to be battery related, but they shouldn't be covering their poor design by purposely reducing performance, making people consider buying new hardware they don't really need.



Atomic77 said:


> Like all technology things will slow down with age. I love my iPad mini 2 and nothing is going to change that.



There is a big difference between hardware just not being able to keep up with the software and hence the software seeming slugging and purposely limiting performance when the hardware is really perfectly capable.


----------



## BirdoSwaggins (Dec 25, 2017)

It doesn't matter what apple does to its system's,  people are going to keep buying the (in my opinion) complete crap they sell for top dollar prices.  Last good product they created in my opinion is the 80 gig Ipod Classic that did nothing but play music.  Since then i cant stand using their products.


----------



## Red_Machine (Dec 25, 2017)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> Last good product they created in my opinion is the 80 gig Ipod Classic that did nothing but play music.


Still rocking my 160 gig.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2017)

If Apple, and other makers, made the phone so *USERS/OWNERS* could replace the batteries this problem wouldn't exist or even need to. Planned obsolescence, in my eyes, is little more than delayed theft. I haven't touched an iPhone since the battery problems of the 3GS. Apple's moronic business model should be illegal as it victimizes the buying public.


----------



## newtekie1 (Dec 25, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> If Apple, and other makers, made the phone so *USERS/OWNERS* could replace the batteries this problem wouldn't exist or even need to. Planned obsolescence, in my eyes, is little more than delayed theft. I haven't touched an iPhone since the battery problems of the 3GS. Apple's moronic business model should be illegal as it victimizes the buying public.



I do agree, but then again I bought an LG G6 which doesn't have a replaceable battery either(my first ever phone that doesn't have a replaceable battery).  But at least the LG G6 has a good reason for it, it is IP68 rated, and it couldn't get that rating without a sealed battery compartment.

The iPhones don't have any legit reason to seal the battery other than planned obsolescence.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> I do agree, but then again I bought an LG G6 which doesn't have a replaceable battery either(my first ever phone that doesn't have a replaceable battery).  But at least the LG G6 has a good reason for it, it is IP68 rated, and it couldn't get that rating without a sealed battery compartment. The iPhones don't have any legit reason to seal the battery other than planned obsolescence.


That's a fair point. Still, the business model of forcing the public to buy a whole new phone just to solve a battery problem is reprehensible, economically flawed and environmentally irresponsible. Even though Apple does offer a battery replacement service at their stores, it costs between $80 & $120 and is only available to iPhone 6 and newer models. Samsung has no replacement program at all.
Razor's newest offering is very, very tempting. But again, no user replaceable battery. The two phones I currently use, both have newer batteries as the original's went bad. Both are less than two years old. Batteries wear out no matter how well they're made, laws of physics. It is entirely more logical and responsible to make phones with user replaceable power cells. I'll get off my soap box now..


----------



## qubit (Dec 25, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> *Or a better option would be to, you know, make the battery user replaceable...*
> 
> Though I have to admit, I am a bit of a hypocrite there, as I just bought an LG G6, which doesn't have a replaceable battery. But the LG G6 is IP68 rated, and they had to seal the battery compartment to get that rating.


Well yeah, exactly. Trouble is all* the decent phones nowadays have sealed batteries, so you basically can't avoid it.  I'm in this situation myself with the Moto X Style.

*I'm sure some smartypants is gonna point out the one high end phone with a removable battery, lol.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 25, 2017)

Although I hate Apple and their anti competitor marketing strategies we all need to look the problem and take some responsibility. I can't blame them for wanting to be rich. Why do you need a $600 phone and replace it every two years? It's a phone. I don't really need to split an atom or play the latest game while I wait for the light to change. I have a friend that uses a $23 Nokia and pays $12 a month with no contract. I'm not saying we should all do that but really what do you need? Google maps is nice, the internet is handy when you want to prove you friend wrong. Really! I see people with a brand new I phone and drive a SUV and then think there do so much for the environment because they recycle and are vegan. And BTW even a sealed battery can be replaced.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 25, 2017)

Jetster said:


> we all need to look the problem and take some responsibility.


Perhaps for those of us who are part of the problem maybe. But we, the public, can not hold ourselves accountable for the actions of business entities.


Jetster said:


> I can't blame them for wanting to be rich.


No, but we can blame them for being irresponsible, and greedy beyond the scope of appropriate and ethical boundaries. Apple is not the only guilty party in such a description, but they are the ones in the context of this article.


Jetster said:


> And BTW even a sealed battery can be replaced.


But at what cost? You'd have to find someone to do it for you. Unless you're willing and have the skills, knowledge and tools, good luck with that on sealed phones. And that goes right back to planned obsolescence. Phone makers count on that dynamic to drive future sales. As I said before, it is little more than delayed, manufactured theft.


----------



## Jetster (Dec 25, 2017)

lexluthermiester said:


> Perhaps for those of us who are part of the problem maybe. But we, the public, can not hold ourselves accountable for the actions of business entities.
> 
> No, but we can blame them for being irresponsible, and greedy beyond the scope of appropriate and ethical boundaries. Apple is not the only guilty party in such a description, but they are the ones in the context of this article.
> 
> But at what cost? You'd have to find someone to do it for you. Unless you're willing and have the skills, knowledge and tools, good luck with that on sealed phones. And that goes right back to planned obsolescence. Maker are counts on that dynamic to drive future sales. As I said before, it is little more than delayed, manufactured theft.




All I can say is I have not given Apple a single dime. I shop locally, I stay out of Wally world and any major chain if I can help it. But I do spend a load on electronics.


----------



## Solaris17 (Dec 25, 2017)

newtekie1 said:


> I do agree, but then again I bought an LG G6 which doesn't have a replaceable battery either(my first ever phone that doesn't have a replaceable battery).  But at least the LG G6 has a good reason for it, it is IP68 rated, and it couldn't get that rating without a sealed battery compartment.
> 
> The iPhones don't have any legit reason to seal the battery other than planned obsolescence.



the iphone 7 and up are IP67 rated. IP68 just means 1.5m at 30min IP67 is 1m at 30min. They have just as much reason to seal the battery as your phone. Probably not so much for the previous ones. I only looked at the specs for the 7 and up though.


----------



## BarbaricSoul (Dec 25, 2017)

DAMN IT, I JUST DID THE 11.2 UPDATE


----------



## Vario (Dec 25, 2017)

Several years ago Samsung messed up my old Galaxy S II with an update that turned the amazing camera into a potato.  After that I am skeptical about updating these things.


----------



## HossHuge (Dec 29, 2017)

So they are going to offer a cheaper replacement for the next year until people forget what they do/did.

*Apple offers cheaper iPhone battery replacement after slowdown controversy*



> Apple apologized for secretly slowing down older iPhones, a move it said was necessary to avoid unexpected shutdowns related to battery fatigue.
> 
> Many customers had interpreted the move as a way to for Apple to juice demand for newer iPhone models, their suspicions fuelled by the fact that the company didn't initially disclose the slowdowns or its reasons for them.
> 
> Apple also said it will cut the price of a battery replacement in Canada by $64 — to $35 —* through next year**.* New batteries had previously cost Canadian customers $99 for those who didn't purchase the Apple Care maintenance plan.



http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/apple-iphone-battery-cheaper-1.4467245


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 29, 2017)

HossHuge said:


> So they are going to offer a cheaper replacement for the next year until people forget what they do/did.
> *Apple offers cheaper iPhone battery replacement after slowdown controversy*
> http://www.cbc.ca/news/technology/apple-iphone-battery-cheaper-1.4467245


And if the battery was replaceable, it would cost even less, and there would be no need to leave it with anyone you have no idea whether you can trust. So is Apple really worth it? Still thinking no, Thank You.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Dec 29, 2017)

BirdoSwaggins said:


> It doesn't matter what apple does to its system's,  people are going to keep buying the (in my opinion) complete crap they sell for top dollar prices.  Last good product they created in my opinion is the 80 gig Ipod Classic that did nothing but play music.  Since then i cant stand using their products.



 I actually just recently threw away my original iPod. When I say original ,I mean the first one that's as wide as an iPhone with a waterproof case on it ,and has the giant wheel in the middle & no touchscreen . It was decent enough for playing music but once touchscreen became an option it was really annoying using it. It doubled really nicely as a weapon since it weighed about a half a pound


----------



## xkm1948 (Dec 29, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I actually just recently threw away my original iPod. When I say original ,I mean the first one that's as wide as an iPhone with a waterproof case on it ,and has the giant wheel in the middle & no touchscreen . It was decent enough for playing music but once touchscreen became an option it was really annoying using it. It doubled really nicely as a weapon since it weighed about a half a pound



The ones with HDD in it? You should totally salvage the storage part.

I have an old ipod nano 3rd gen. It is still rocking in my car as audio storage since my car lacks bluetooth playback. Kinda amazing the battery of that old thing still works.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2017)

jboydgolfer said:


> I actually just recently threw away my original iPod. When I say original ,I mean the first one that's as wide as an iPhone with a waterproof case on it ,and has the giant wheel in the middle & no touchscreen . It was decent enough for playing music but once touchscreen became an option it was really annoying using it. It doubled really nicely as a weapon since it weighed about a half a pound


Throwing it away was a bit foolish. You should have sold/ebay'd it. Working or not the OG iPod's have value.


xkm1948 said:


> I have an old ipod nano 3rd gen. It is still rocking in my car as audio storage since my car lacks bluetooth playback. Kinda amazing the battery of that old thing still works.


Those older nano's batteries, ironically, have better chemistry and were more robust. Apple wasn't trying to penny-pinch at the time and smaller Lithium Ion batteries last longer, generally. I still have both of my OG Motorola Droids, with the original batteries. They both still work and hold full charges.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 30, 2017)

Jetster said:


> Although I hate Apple and their anti competitor marketing strategies we all need to look the problem and take some responsibility. I can't blame them for wanting to be rich. Why do you need a $600 phone and replace it every two years? It's a phone. I don't really need to split an atom or play the latest game while I wait for the light to change. I have a friend that uses a $23 Nokia and pays $12 a month with no contract. I'm not saying we should all do that but really what do you need? Google maps is nice, the internet is handy when you want to prove you friend wrong. Really! I see people with a brand new I phone and drive a SUV and then think there do so much for the environment because they recycle and are vegan. And BTW even a sealed battery can be replaced.


My phone is my phone until it's dead, and not by battery death ill replace them regardless of effort required if needed but this kind of thing is beyond a piss take and apple should face stiff penalties for this like VW style penalties, the car analogy would be your new car doing half the speed to work after a year despite leaded right foot, (and then the car manufacturers saying its  for engine longevity)you just Wouldn't have that.

Battery replaceability should be a law, no glue regardless of ip rating ,wtf mains carrying equipment isn't that sealed per component its in a sealed case or building yes but if they make their case right and sealed ,then the battery shouldn't require its contacts sealing but there are other ways anyway, and this is besides the point.

Think of the phones sat in draws unused or in waste sites because jonny said it was slow shit and old , it's an ugly yearly addiction to look cool imho ,my zenphone2 is old now but there are no features i am missing tbh.


----------



## lexluthermiester (Dec 30, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> My phone is my phone until it's dead, and not by battery death ill replace them regardless of effort required if needed but this kind of thing is beyond a piss take and apple should face stiff penalties for this like VW style penalties, the car analogy would be your new car doing half the speed to work after a year despite leaded right foot, (and then the car manufacturers saying its  for engine longevity)you just Wouldn't have that.
> 
> Battery replaceability should be a law, no glue regardless of ip rating ,wtf mains carrying equipment isn't that sealed per component its in a sealed case or building yes but if they make their case right and sealed ,then the battery shouldn't require its contacts sealing but there are other ways anyway, and this is besides the point.
> 
> Think of the phones sat in draws unused or in waste sites because jonny said it was slow shit and old , it's an ugly yearly addiction to look cool imho ,my zenphone2 is old now but there are no features i am missing tbh.


Quite right.


----------



## R0H1T (Dec 30, 2017)

Let's be honest, the "*apology*" wouldn't come if they hadn't been caught with their pants down. Now with the threat of (class action) lawsuits they're doing this preemptively to minimize whatever they'll *have to pay*, or not? This (plus the cheap battery replacement) could potentially dissuade current owners from joining the ongoing or future class action suits, it could also play well in front of a jury. It'd be interesting to see how the EU punishes Apple for this, or China for that matter. Make no mistake Apple did this intentionally, unless we're giving *corporate greed* the benefit of the doubt


----------



## AsRock (Dec 30, 2017)

Red_Machine said:


> I feel like while this is an acceptable explanation, from a hardware standpoint, it kinda kills two birds with one stone for Apple.  One, it prevents the phones from doing weird stuff because of the drop in voltage; two, it forces people to buy a new phone.  It's a win-win for them.



They just done it so having the battery changed will do shit regardless if it's good or not.

Just more apple BS, just trying more to put those who repair them out of work is all.


----------



## Vayra86 (Dec 30, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> My phone is my phone until it's dead, and not by battery death ill replace them regardless of effort required if needed but this kind of thing is beyond a piss take and apple should face stiff penalties for this like VW style penalties, the car analogy would be your new car doing half the speed to work after a year despite leaded right foot, (and then the car manufacturers saying its  for engine longevity)you just Wouldn't have that.
> 
> Battery replaceability should be a law, no glue regardless of ip rating ,wtf mains carrying equipment isn't that sealed per component its in a sealed case or building yes but if they make their case right and sealed ,then the battery shouldn't require its contacts sealing but there are other ways anyway, and this is besides the point.
> 
> Think of the phones sat in draws unused or in waste sites because jonny said it was slow shit and old , it's an ugly yearly addiction to look cool imho ,my zenphone2 is old now but there are no features i am missing tbh.



That last sentence is the essence of this whole ordeal - you have no real reasons to buy a new phone. It still makes calls, does messaging, has internet, audio and a camera. The internal memory size is something you've grown used to. What else would you want, except performance that you once had when it was new? There it is 

I think this is a prelude to the same thing we saw in the PC marketplace recently; market is saturated, and the innovation is getting borderline ridiculous of nature, or at least very much in the zone of 'who cares'.


----------



## Gmr_Chick (Dec 30, 2017)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> My phone is my phone until it's dead, and not by battery death ill replace them regardless of effort required if needed but this kind of thing is beyond a piss take and apple should face stiff penalties for this like VW style penalties, the car analogy would be your new car doing half the speed to work after a year despite leaded right foot, (and then the car manufacturers saying its  for engine longevity)you just Wouldn't have that.
> 
> Battery replaceability should be a law, no glue regardless of ip rating ,wtf mains carrying equipment isn't that sealed per component its in a sealed case or building yes but if they make their case right and sealed ,then the battery shouldn't require its contacts sealing but there are other ways anyway, and this is besides the point.
> 
> Think of the phones sat in draws unused or in waste sites because jonny said it was slow shit and old , it's an ugly yearly addiction to look cool imho ,my zenphone2 is old now but there are no features i am missing tbh.





R0H1T said:


> Let's be honest, the "*apology*" wouldn't come if they hadn't been caught with their pants down. Now with the threat of (class action) lawsuits they're doing this preemptively to minimize whatever they'll *have to pay*, or not? This (plus the cheap battery replacement) could potentially dissuade current owners from joining the ongoing or future class action suits, it could also play well in front of a jury. It'd be interesting to see how the EU punishes Apple for this, or China for that matter. Make no mistake Apple did this intentionally, unless we're giving *corporate greed* the benefit of the doubt





Vayra86 said:


> That last sentence is the essence of this whole ordeal - you have no real reasons to buy a new phone. It still makes calls, does messaging, has internet, audio and a camera. The internal memory size is something you've grown used to. What else would you want, except performance that you once had when it was new? There it is
> 
> I think this is a prelude to the same thing we saw in the PC marketplace recently; market is saturated, and the innovation is getting borderline ridiculous of nature, or at least very much in the zone of 'who cares'.



Great points, all of you. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Dec 31, 2017)

Gmr_Chick said:


> Great points, all of you. Couldn't agree more.


And the $29 battery replacement, no doubt If you sign away legal rights, just shows how much they took the piss before with pricing as they likely won't take a direct loss on that price since the staff are there.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Jan 4, 2018)

I figured something was dodgy way back on iphone 4 with each OS revision.
Makes you wonder whether Android is also doing it in background aswell,which they potentially are..just matter of time until someone actually dissecting the firmware to verify it.


----------



## Beertintedgoggles (Jan 4, 2018)

kurosagi01 said:


> I figured something was dodgy way back on iphone 4 with each OS revision.
> Makes you wonder whether Android is also doing it in background aswell,which they potentially are..just matter of time until someone actually dissecting the firmware to verify it.


That's analogous to saying since VW diesel vehicles were caught cheating with their emissions tests the other companies must be as well....  additionally, Apple stands to profit directly from the sale of new hardware.  That's not so true with Android (Google).  True, there are licensing fees with Android between the cell phone manufacturers but Google does not make the profit from the sale of a Samsung phone the way Apple does with their hardware.


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 4, 2018)

Beertintedgoggles said:


> That's analogous to saying since VW diesel vehicles were caught cheating with their emissions tests the other companies must be as well....  additionally, Apple stands to profit directly from the sale of new hardware.  That's not so true with Android (Google).  True, there are licensing fees with Androidbetween the cell phone manufacturers but Google does not make the profit from the sale of a Samsung phone the way Apple does with their hardware.


Plus there's many people's wipe phone experience, ie wipe an android , recharge it ,it's like new(done it myself a few times) , makes me wonder how it took billions of apple devoted so So many years to notice it, and anyone playing down this is way too far acclimatised to cults for arguing with but daft none the less.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2018)

qubit said:


> I'd have agreed with Apple's strategy if only they'd been open about what they're doing, had given the user an option to switch the feature off and optionally show how much the iPhone has been slowed down in percentage terms. I reckon iPads are likely to work the same way and maybe their laptops too.
> 
> Does the slowdown go away when the iPhone is plugged in, though? I haven't seen that explained anywhere.



Being apple i doubt it. AfaIk phones only drop performance when a battery is at 10% charge unless power save functions are forced on, at that point it runs at reduced performance, so it doesnt matter if plugged in or not they run at performance levels required, i presume they have a turbocore function too.

I just know across the pond that I suspect Google is doing the same, in particular Google Maps, it used to run fluid bu towards the middle of last year it started running with lag...


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Jan 4, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Being apple i doubt it. AfaIk phones only drop performance when a battery is at 10% charge unless power save functions are forced on, at that point it runs at reduced performance, so it doesnt matter if plugged in or not they run at performance levels required, i presume they have a turbocore function too.
> 
> I just know across the pond that I suspect Google is doing the same, in particular Google Maps, it used to run fluid bu towards the middle of last year it started running with lag...


While I agree with you that Google maps behaviour is a bit ropey atm including forgetting half the postcode and sending me elsewhere twice I don't think it's performance related ie hardware more so a software or server issue but that's an opinion.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Jan 4, 2018)

theoneandonlymrk said:


> While I agree with you that Google maps behaviour is a bit ropey atm including forgetting half the postcode and sending me elsewhere twice I don't think it's performance related ie hardware more so a software or server issue but that's an opinion.



It's the software, it's very laggy now, doesnt matter if on a S5 or S7


----------



## jboydgolfer (Jan 31, 2018)

apple is reportedly (possibly), going to allow users to "*opt out*" of the older phone "*slow down updates*".


*my phone's battery actually died during this post * seriously.


----------



## Ahhzz (Jan 31, 2018)

xkm1948 said:


> The ones with HDD in it? You should totally salvage the storage part.
> 
> I have an old ipod nano 3rd gen. It is still rocking in my car as audio storage since my car lacks bluetooth playback. Kinda amazing the battery of that old thing still works.


I've got one of those. It went a bit sideways a few years ago, and kept locking up, so I bought a 5th gen. I prefer my 3g    It still runs as well, holding some older songs. I think I'll migrate everything off and move it to "Drive Music" heheh


----------



## hat (Feb 2, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> Being apple i doubt it. AfaIk phones only drop performance when a battery is at 10% charge unless power save functions are forced on, at that point it runs at reduced performance, so it doesnt matter if plugged in or not they run at performance levels required, i presume they have a turbocore function too.
> 
> I just know across the pond that I suspect Google is doing the same, in particular Google Maps, it used to run fluid bu towards the middle of last year it started running with lag...





theoneandonlymrk said:


> While I agree with you that Google maps behaviour is a bit ropey atm including forgetting half the postcode and sending me elsewhere twice I don't think it's performance related ie hardware more so a software or server issue but that's an opinion.





eidairaman1 said:


> It's the software, it's very laggy now, doesnt matter if on a S5 or S7



I wonder what would happen if you guys tried another app like Waze...


----------



## Ahhzz (Feb 2, 2018)

Google owns Waze


----------



## eidairaman1 (Feb 2, 2018)

hat said:


> I wonder what would happen if you guys tried another app like Waze...



What's that?


----------



## TheoneandonlyMrK (Feb 2, 2018)

hat said:


> I wonder what would happen if you guys tried another app like Waze...


You mean there's another app for that , if im honest im lazy and don't use maps in my area or most of England ,its sometimes the last bit about four times a year so I put up with it.
I know everwhere ish though in England , I've been about.


----------



## quirky (Apr 20, 2018)

A friend of mine had the 6s. Of course, her battery was trash, she went to the store to fix it and they broke her phone while trying to take out the battery and they gave her a brand new iPhone X she said that she didn't need to pay for anything which is a bit strange to me, but she got lucky I guess! I will go to fix mine with the hopes they will break it


----------



## qubit (Apr 20, 2018)

quirky said:


> A friend of mine had the 6s. Of course, her battery was trash, she went to the store to fix it and they broke her phone while trying to take out the battery and they gave her a brand new iPhone X she said that she didn't need to pay for anything which is a bit strange to me, but she got lucky I guess! I will go to fix mine with the hopes they will break it


That's seriously good customer service.


----------



## quirky (Apr 20, 2018)

True! I was a bit surprised though. I haven't heard such a good feedback for quite some time. Most of their customers are mad, so that's good that they are improving and trying to make things better!


----------



## WhiteNoise (May 2, 2018)

I love Apple ipads and iphones. Been buying them for years. No issues at all with my iphone 6s+ or my wife's 6s. Performance is as it should be and changing the battery when needed is about 20 minutes of my time. Honestly though by the time I need to do that I will most likely buy a new phone. 

I have used many droid phones over the years and the iphone just always works great compared to all the issues I have had with android phones. 

The only reason I may skip iphone in the future is the stupid 3.5mm headphone jack. I like using my headphones with my phone but I hate the idea of the dongle. So yeah I may go back to android then but I'm not looking forward to it.


----------



## blobster21 (May 2, 2018)

Guess what : the lightning-to-3,5" jack adapter will be abandonned in their next phone. THEY WANT YOU TO BUY THE EXPENSIVE AIRPODS....and it's called progress.


----------



## eidairaman1 (May 3, 2018)

blobster21 said:


> Guess what : the lightning-to-3,5" jack adapter will be abandonned in their next phone. THEY WANT YOU TO BUY THE EXPENSIVE AIRPODS....and it's called progress.



Vote with wallet


----------



## lexluthermiester (May 3, 2018)

blobster21 said:


> and it's called progress


No, it's called marketing. There is absolutely nothing wrong with the 3.5 jack. It's cheap, durable, useful, compact and does the job needed. I'm not buying *any* phone that doesn't have one. Samsung is trying to go the same route and they are getting a ton of flack for it, worldwide. Stupidity is as stupidity does..(Looking at you Apple & Samsung)


----------



## AsRock (May 3, 2018)

Other company's follow Apple so yeah, they all be trying to remove the jack and impose more crap on you. Like @eidairaman1 said, vote with your wallet.


----------



## aoirey17 (May 4, 2018)

quirky said:


> A friend of mine had the 6s. Of course, her battery was trash, she went to the store to fix it and they broke her phone while trying to take out the battery and they gave her a brand new iPhone X she said that she didn't need to pay for anything which is a bit strange to me, but she got lucky I guess! I will go to fix mine with the hopes they will break it



How is that even possible? Apple service center charges everything even cleaning.


----------



## Atomic77 (May 5, 2018)

My iPad mini 2 has a headphone jack. I think most ipads still have them I’m not sure. As for paying nothing for a fix or replacement that should it always be as Long as you still have a warranty on it that’s not expired.


----------



## aoirey17 (May 7, 2018)

You're right, I forgot to factor the warranty.


----------

